# Latest Cancer Treatment



## blondy

Tonight I finnished my radio therapy for my prostate cancer, started on jan 9, total of 37 treatments plus 10 appointments.
After having 2other serious probs in 10years it will be interesting to see what the next prob will be.
I think I am lucky as at least the probs have been found in time and delt with.
All being well see some of you at peterborough


----------



## MrsW

Well they say bad luck comes in 3's. Hopefully you've had all yours now and things will just get better. Keep well and enjoy Peterborough!


----------



## aldra

Blondy

stay positive and keep going

sounds like you are the lucky one

Stay well

Aldra


----------



## jonesy1

I finished my radio therapy for prostate cancer in October. Since then it has been good to see the P.S.A. levels drop to rock bottom. I am well in myself. I have read and been told that this is the normal outcome for this treatment, so you can take some comfort from this. There can be side effects to be dealt with as in all forms of treatment. It must be frustrating for you for it to be the 3rd episode of ill health. The good news is that there is some good treatment out there from the N.H.S. Long may it continue.

Les.


----------



## bazzeruk

blondy said:


> Tonight I finnished my radio therapy for my prostate cancer, started on jan 9, total of 37 treatments plus 10 appointments.
> After having 2other serious probs in 10years it will be interesting to see what the next prob will be.
> I think I am lucky as at least the probs have been found in time and delt with.
> All being well see some of you at peterborough


Really pleased for you.

My latest PSA count has gone down, so posts like yours make me realise how lucky I am.

Hope you get good health in the future.

Cheers

Barry


----------



## locovan

Good luck to you all its good to hear good news on Cancer and proves if found early it has the best chance --So come on keep a check on your body everyone. :wink:


----------



## Biglol

Thee bottom line is, if you think something is wrong, go to your doctor and get it looked at. DON'T PUT IT OFF.


----------



## locovan

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01322490

A new trial for Prostrate Cancer

The treatment, developed by Bavarian-Nordic Immunotherapeutics, is aimed at men with advanced prostate cancer which cannot be cured by castration and for whom treatment options are very limited.
Prostate cancer is the most common cancer among men and mainly occurs in those over 50, with 36,000 new cases being diagnosed each year.
Researchers intend to conduct a full trial of the vaccine on about 30 patients across 10 British sites including Southampton and Surrey Universities, the Royal Marsden Hospital and a Cancer Research UK institute in Leeds.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...cancer-vaccine-uses-DNA-to-fight-disease.html
Thanks DABS


----------



## Helgamobil

Biglol and others, don't wait until you think there is something wrong....get a PSA blood test done every year, and give yourself a chance to deal with any problem at the earliest stage.


----------



## commuter

copied in from another thread

had a biopsy last week and got the bad news yesterday and need to make a decision on the treatment. The decision appears to be 

do you want to leave it and see what happens monitored with annual biopsies and regular psa tests to catch any upward trend 

do you want surgery to remove it and take a chance on having any/all of the side effects (erectile disfunction & incontinence) 

do you want general radiotherapy and the same side effects as above 

do want localised radiotherapy which means no surgery for 2 years if subsequent tests show any changes. You guessed it with the side effects again 

or do want be a guinea pig for two experimental treatments but you have to choose one or the other and there's no evidence to say they work or if one is superior to the other 

I know no one can advise as it's personal choice just wanted to get it off my chest. i have a large info pack and two weeks holiday starting today so time to digest the options 

On the lighter side here's a conversation I had with my 5 year old son in the car yesterday afternoon post diagnosis 

"Dad?" 

"Yes son" 

"When you're dead can I have that shirt?" 

From the mouth of babes ....


----------



## commuter

I've also copied this in.



Helgamobil said:


> Apparently this is an "old thread" - do post on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122691-prostrate.html+cancer
> and keep the thread going with your news - lots of folk will be interested to hear from you and wish you well.
> 
> Surgery doesn't automatically mean erectile dysfunction and incontinence. First hand experience - with a decent surgeon, no incontinence problems at all, nothing, zilch. Erectile dysfunction, takes time and patience and very good sense of humour, and lots of love.


I should point out that I have a very beautiful (first one to say they'll be the judge of that gets a slap) and supportive wife.

I realise it's not a given that any or all of the side effects are evident in every case so I'm not too worried about that. The important thing is survival to see my kids grow up.

Has anyone had the procedure where they implant radioactive seeds in the prostate?

Thanks to all who replied on the older thread. I'll keep you updated. There will be no real update for the next couple of weeks as we are away to the Olympics with some time to read all the info we've been given and time to digest it


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Commuter. I was diagnosed with prostate cancerin 2007. I was so releived that the PSA and Gleeson figures allowed me to opt for brachytherapy treatment, where 58 radioactive seeds were implanted into the prostate. This was in November 2007, and I had to attend hospital for PSA blood tests every 3 months. This then became every 6 months until couple of years ago when I now go for this test once a year. I feel fine with very few problems if any down "below". I recently went for other tests after blood showed up where it should"nt have been, and glad to say everything is ok.Since this treatment we have motorhome"d twice to Morocco, across Germany and Poland to the Baltic States, plus a few other places, so you can see that a cancer diagnosis,once sorted, does not stop ones enjoyment of life. Feel free to PM me if you wish and I will willingly talk things over with you. Finally, I would urge EVERY man of 50 or over to ask or DEMAND a PSA test of his GP. You may be told that these tests are a waste of NHS resources, but if there is "anything" there to worry about, get it sorted ASAP before it develops into a major worry. I can bear testament to that. Some medics "in the know" opine that the PSA test is unreliable and throws up too many false positives, and biopsies show no cancer present. But certainty here surely must be the major thing. Do hope I have"nt caused anyone worries here, but I thought this needed saying. Happy and safe travels to us all.


----------



## Biglol

About 2 years ago I had a problem swallowing and went to my doc for a checkup. On the (second) visit I was sent to have an endoscope put down the throat and they found I had cancer of the Oesophagus. No one can prepare you for the day when someone tells you, "you have cancer".

I had gone to the hospital by myself and I had to sit in the waiting room for 30 minutes while they found a trained cancer nurse to tell me how my life was going to change. My wife was working that day and she had asked me to phone her to say how i had got on. I couldn't phone her as I new she would have been to upset to do her job.

To cut a long story short I had an exploritory op then chemo then a major op to remove the tuma then more chemo.

I am a lucky man, as they have given me the all clear, but i go for yearly check-ups.

The point I am trying to make is, if you think something is not right you should not delay, GET IT CHECKED OUT, it could save your life.


----------



## Helgamobil

Must be a great shirt...

This is not an easy decision, and one which I hope you are making with your nearest and dearest and lots of good information, support and advice.

Surgery, with the best surgeon you can find (ask how many ops he/she has done) doesn't necessarily mean erectile dysfunction or incontinence.

From personal experience, no incontinence at all after surgery, nothing, zilch, zero, perfecto. Not a drip.

Erectile dysfunction, this needs time and patience, lots of good humour, love and care. It all comes together in time, but gosh it is fun finding out!!

The utter relief of knowing the cancer has been removed, makes for a much more relaxed state of mind, no waiting and wondering. Now...lets go and find out if things are working......!!!


----------



## commuter

utter disbelief when my "manager" said can you let me know asap what your decision is so I can tell the project manager for your next project that you might not be available

I did point out that he could tell him now that I won't be available and then explore the possibility that someone else might be around to do the work if I'm not

Should I really have to tell him to "manage" the workload? In the same situation I would have said "go home spend time with your family (I'm on holiday for next 2 weeks anyway) don't think about work and let me know what's happening when you come back from leave"

Thanks to all for the +ve responses so far good to know there are more out there who have come out the other side relatively unscathed


----------



## Helgamobil

Sensitive type huh, your Manager.

Being diagnosed with cancer puts a whole bunch of stuff into perspective, and while one doesn't want to lose touch with reality and the gas bill etc., life is too short and precious to accept this sort of uninformed and crass behaviour from a "manager". Some serious retraining required, and it ain't you Commuter.

I hope somebody puts the guy (?) straight pretty smartish. Perhaps ask him to have a look at the Prostate Cancer website when he has a free moment in his oh so busy, busy day.

Phew, glad I got that off my chest!

Look forward to hearing your news, progress and sharing thoughts with you as your treatment progresses. Lots of folk out here who can understand what you are going through.


----------



## commuter

I'll have limited access to post from Monday as I'll be travelling in and around London and Essex enjoying the great weather and atmosphere but will try and get back on with any thoughts and questions

apologies if I've missed thanking anyone. If anyone is down at Waldegraves in West Mersea over the next week I'll be the one reading reams of stuff looking very puzzled

ps Helgamobil if your new Rolls Royce is late being delivered it'll be my fault because my "manager" didn't tell them I wasn't available until it was too late


----------



## Helgamobil

Enjoy, commuter - the next few weeks of sunshine and Olympic frenzy!!

As for the Roller.....Hey, I'll wait, no problem (!)

The MH friends are always about the place when someone needs a chat.


----------



## locovan

have a great time at the Olympics and enjoy every minute xxx

Can I say that I was given the news No more Treatment but they have since then come up with a Chemo I asked for that I knew was used in Australia.
They have agreed that when My tumours start growing again I can have this Chemo.
Look around the world and find out whats going on --Face book is a great place to find out..
Search and try and find is my advice xxxx


----------



## Helgamobil

Hey, commuter, I have a project for your project manager - starting with testing for every male employee and then a great big fund raiser for Prostate Cancer Research to make sure that all those unfortunate enough to be burdened with this, have the best chance of the best treatment and the best outcomes.

Happy hols!


----------



## aldra

just to say to all of you on this thread

I am so amazed at your bravery and the positive way you approach this

and everything in me is wishing you all success in your fight

Sandra


----------



## commuter

Helgamobil said:


> Hey, commuter, I have a project for your project manager - starting with testing for every male employee and then a great big fund raiser for Prostate Cancer Research to make sure that all those unfortunate enough to be burdened with this, have the best chance of the best treatment and the best outcomes.
> 
> Happy hols!


to be fair my employer (not manager) organised the original PSA test which I probably would not have had otherwise so thanks to them I have this chance


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Commuter and all. I don't wish to hijack this thread but I would like to add to it, having been there, done that and got the tee-shirt! Here's a link to the thread I started on 12 August 2010...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91014-.html

A couple of points I can add... I too have a beautiful and caring wife who was strong enough physically and mentally to help me through our crisis. I have no idea how I would have coped without her. I had surgery on 21 Sept 2010, followed by 20 fractions of radiotherapy and hormone tablets through May 2011. Every hospital visit has seen Sandra by my side. My last PSA was <0.05 ie not measurable. Just what a man wants to hear! I have successfully come through the adventure and have no experience of incontinence or erectile disfunction, and long may it continue!

Second point... as I started down the prostate journey, my big brother sat up and took note. He'd been complaining since 2005 about a problem but had been fobbed off with tablets. A change of doctor in 2011 saw tests being carried out and, lo and behold, a biopsy concluded that big brother also had cancer of the prostate. Because of his senior age and the fact that his wife of 55 years was herself very infirm, he opted for hormone treatment and radiotherapy. His last PSA was also <0.05!!

So we have two SURVIVORS in our family!! All down to finding out as early as possible and doing something positive about it.

*DON'T DELAY; CHECK IT TODAY!!*


----------



## locovan

Well said Norman and congratulations :wink:


----------



## commuter

UncleNorm - what's 20 fractions?


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Morning all. I had good news on my last PSA check, also down to 0.5 Before I started on this "journey" it was 13 plus. As mentioned on all these previous posts, any hint of problem, get checked. AND if 50 or over DEMAND a PSA test of your GP. Sorry to harp on about this, but had they done so, a couple of my ex collegues would still be with us. Hope we all have a fun day.


----------



## UncleNorm

commuter said:


> UncleNorm - what's 20 fractions?


Hi commuter! Hey, it's the posh way of saying 'lots of' or 'sessions'. I read it in one of the many booklets I received during my cancer journey. So I had 20 lots, or zaps, of radiotherapy. How's that? :wink:


----------



## commuter

just packing for our holiday spent most of today trying to get an aldi satellite dish to work but no luck. :twisted:


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Commuter. Hope you and yours have an enjoyable time,and best of luck. Happy and safe travels.


----------



## commuter

Thanks Organplayer I'm sure we will but I doubt we'll be seeing anything on tv


----------



## commuter

so after reading through all the info "we" have decided to be sure there is no chance of it returning surgery is the best option (assuming its not crossed to surrounding tissue)

I have a meeting with my consultant this week so should should have a clearer picture by the end of the week. Any comments welcomed

ps the "urgent" project was cancelled


----------



## angelaa

My husband had prostate cancer. Operated in Nov 10. Had the op rather than radiotherapy so no chance of it returning. Said there was cancer in every part of it when checked it. Luckily hadnt spread. He is fit and healthy now thank goodness. His psa level now 0.0. Good luck.


----------



## rosalan

I do not wish to sound depressing 'Commuter' but your situation sounds quite serious. 
If you cannot set up your Satellite dish at home, it may not be any better on your travels. At the worst you may have to miss 'Deal or no deal', which in my home/van would be as bad as it can get.
Alan


----------



## commuter

thanks rosalan. Managed to set up the dish on two sites while travelling so no issue there but still can't get signal on drive but the mh is very close to wall so will have to move it and try again. Only wanted to practice fine tuning


----------



## commuter

angelaa said:


> My husband had prostate cancer. Operated in Nov 10. Had the op rather than radiotherapy so no chance of it returning. Said there was cancer in every part of it when checked it. Luckily hadnt spread. He is fit and healthy now thank goodness. His psa level now 0.0. Good luck.


afaik mine is 6mm in one of the 12 core samples with a Gleeson score of 6 so very superficial. Back to work tomorrow and consultant on Thursday. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## commuter

just got back from hospital and will be having keyhole surgery sometime in the next 6 weeks. tbh I'm only really worried about the possibilty of incontinence but I'm already working on the pelvic floor

1, 2, 3 ....... 8O


----------



## angelaa

Good luck with it. My husband struggled a bit after the op when catheter taken out, but dont despair, things soon settled down. Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## rosalan

All the very best!
Alan


----------



## aldra

commuter

we are all wishing you the very best and a speedy back to normal recovery

Aldra


----------



## UncleNorm

I'm certainly wishing you all the very best. I've been there, done that, and was dry within a couple of days. 



If you need any private chat, feel free to PM me. :wink:


----------



## Jamsieboy

All the best Commuter for the op and recovery period.
Cheers
Jamsieboy


----------



## an99uk

locovan said:


> http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01322490
> 
> A new trial for Prostrate Cancer
> 
> The treatment, developed by Bavarian-Nordic Immunotherapeutics, is aimed at men with advanced prostate cancer which cannot be cured by castration and for whom treatment options are very limited.
> Prostate cancer is the most common cancer among men and mainly occurs in those over 50, with 36,000 new cases being diagnosed each year.
> Researchers intend to conduct a full trial of the vaccine on about 30 patients across 10 British sites including Southampton and Surrey Universities, the Royal Marsden Hospital and a Cancer Research UK institute in Leeds.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...cancer-vaccine-uses-DNA-to-fight-disease.html
> Thanks DABS


Taking part in this study is dependant upon you needing treatment, however there is another study running that I hope you will consider taking part in.

It is a genetic study that aims to recruit 26,000 men to try and identify if there is a specific genetic cause for prostate cancer.

http://www.icr.ac.uk/research/team_leaders/Eeles_Rosalind/Eeles_Rosalind_RES/index.shtml

Click on the link, "getting involved as a patient"

The UKGPCS study is for all men who meet the broad criteria.
You are eligible to take part in the study if you fit into at least one of the following groups:

You were diagnosed with prostate cancer at 60 years of age or under (up to your 61st birthday). You can be over this age now as long as you were under 60 when you were diagnosed or
You and a first degree relative (brother, father or son) both have prostate cancer and at least one of you were diagnosed at 65 years of age or under or
There are 3 or more cases of prostate cancer in your family.

You can refer yourself from the comfort of your own home without any medical involvement( until the time comes to give your blood sample)  
It is a simple blood test and questionaire which are sent to you in the post. You can take the blood kit to your GP surgery or local hospital and then mail them freepost.

Please do consider taking part, its not difficult and it might help to find a cure.

If you have already taken part, thank you.


----------



## commuter

got my pre-op assessment on 28.08 so hopefully shouldn't be too long until the op


----------



## commuter

it never rains but it pours .....

As some may know I would never have gone for a prostate check if my employer had not offered me one. Consequently i would not have known about my cancer until a more radical treatment was needed or it was too late.

Turns out if I hadn't got prostate cancer I wouldn't have known about the heart murmur either  

every cloud etc etc


----------



## lynn42

Although not widely publisized in the press as yet, there seem to have been some positive medical developments out of nottingham university this year regarding vacination and treatment of cancers. Trials are expected to finish by the end of the year and for anyone interested in it can be read about by typing in "Scancell homepage."

Apparently the rush is on because an ageing population is projected to see a rise of sufferers from 10% to 30% within 20 years.


----------



## commuter

I guess this may offend some but I feel the need to rant for a moment

Some posts on this thread are bordering on spam. I started to post about my current condition in the hope of meeting like minded people (met some via this and appreciate their posts and support) and gain experience from those who have been through this.

With the best will in the world at this stage I am not going to get involved in any ongoing clinical trials, studies or development projects. My priority at the moment is to get this horrible disease out of my body so I can concentrate on spending time with my wife, son (age 6) and daughter (age 4)

Please start your own post to publicise any research you are trying to promote or gain support for. You never know you might find more support that way

Rant over

ps apologies if your post was a genuine attempt to help it just doesn't feel right to me


----------



## lynn42

i have an interest because i lost family to it and am at an age i realise my risk is high - just remember some people dont get to live to 49.


----------



## commuter

I realise that and know how lucky I am. I know there are lots of other people going through similar or worse scenarios at any one moment I guess I'm just sensitive to a lot of things and seemingly about the way some things have been posted

As I said before I know this may have offended some and have already apologised if I have misunderstood any of the previous posts and their message

Just out of interest lynn42 what gender are you? From your user name it doesn't suggest that prostate cancer would affect you


----------



## commuter

it would appear

"Scancell is developing *novel* therapeutic vaccines for the treatment of cancer and infectious diseases. Scancell's first cancer vaccine SCIB1 is being developed for the treatment of melanoma and is in Phase II clinical trials."

so not really of use to anyone with prostate cancer ....like me

and since when have we needed a "novel" approach to cancer treatment? What we need is an effective approach.


----------



## lynn42

The effective approach bit - "CD4 responces to cancer were notoriously difficult to generate but epitopes have overcome this and moditope 0 technology produces killer CD4 T cells that destroy tumours without toxicity"


----------



## commuter

but this relates to skin cancer not prostate which is what I have. I don't have tumours to be destroyed I have a part of my body which contains cancerous cells requiring either radiotherapy or, my choice, a laproscopic nerve sparing radical prostatectomy

Can you tell me if you lost family to prostate cancer or melanoma? Why do you think your risk is high due to age and at risk from what?


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Commuter. I really do wish you all the best on this "journey" you are on. Five years ago I was treated for pros.cancer, and what a shock that was when told. After full bone and body scan,I was treated with brachytherapathy. Now at 71yrs of age, and going for the annual blood/psa tests, I am still around enjoying life. There is life at the end of the tunnel. To any man at,or over the age of fifity, I say, go SHOUT from the rooftops, go and request or demand a PSA test from your GP. Thats exactly what I did - DEMANDED and I like to think I amtestament to making such a demand. Thinking of you and yours. (oopps. mis spelt brachytherepy me thinks)[/img]


----------



## locovan

commuter said:


> it never rains but it pours .....
> 
> As some may know I would never have gone for a prostate check if my employer had not offered me one. Consequently i would not have known about my cancer until a more radical treatment was needed or it was too late.
> 
> Turns out if I hadn't got prostate cancer I wouldn't have known about the heart murmur either
> 
> every cloud etc etc


I love you positiveness well done yes there is always a silver lining--a reason for everything. 
If I didnt have Meso I would just be a ordinary housewife instead I have so many friends around the world and I never knew I was like Emily Pankhurst -----but I do now. 
The best of luck my friend xxxx


----------



## angelaa

As I put in previous post, my husband has gone through it. I know what a shock it is for you all. We felt the same. But your positive attitude will help along the way. It is two years ago now, and we can laugh about it. He still has some side effects, but he is here and healthy. We live life to the full, and appreciate the little things in life so much more, things we used to take for granted before. Hang in there, it will all be ok.


----------



## commuter

at the moment it's easy to be positive. I have this "thing" which either comes out or I die .....eventually. I'm led to believe old age kills more people with prostate cancer than the cancer does but I need to make sure I see my son go out on his first date (he has more confidence than I had as a child), watch my daughter go to her prom (hate those things but they are here to stay) and grow old with my wife

It's a simple choice. One of my colleagues has a colostomy bag and summed it up quite well. For him it was a simple choice of a bag or a box.

I have a duty to my family to do everything I can to be around for them in the future for as long as I can

If nothing else I need to tell my kids to live life to the full, enjoy every minute and embrace every opportunity ......and of course tell my daughter she "can't go out wearing that" and my son "don't drink too much"

My only constant worry is when can I get back to normal? I know there will be difficult times ahead but at least I have a solution to this situation many others are not fortunate enough to have options

bye for now


----------



## aldra

commuter,

Try not to have a constant worry

when can you get back to normal?

what is normal in this ever changing life?

I have an pigs heart valve, and I am very grateful to the pig, this for me is normal, time relative it wont last for ever but normal to me

You will get back to 'normal', over time, normality will be defined as you overcome the obstacles

We all think that normality is what we were before the problem arose but in truth its what we have once the problem is solved, and as problems little and large are forever occurring 'normality' is very fluid

So the answer is you will soon get back to normality, one step at a time, and the new 'normal' you may well surprise and delight you and your loved ones

Aldra


----------



## commuter

so diagnosis of the day is neuralgia in my left side now for which I've been prescribed amytriptyline so no beer for me tonight (and I just fancied a cold one). It's only one per night but they will make me drowsy (will anyone notice?) and so help me relax and sleep. They are also listed as anti-depressants but the doc told me not to get too hung up on that description

and I've just been told my tv needs a new panel at an approx cost of £400-500 so I guess I'm tv shopping for a 37 inch led before I'm not able to lift it into place


----------



## commuter

latest news - hospital managed to lose one of my MRSA swabs so I did another one at my GP's who sent it to a different hospital who also managed to lose it .....but then managed to find it???

In addition my pre-op assesment threw up the possibility of a heart murmur so I was given a date for an ultrasound and then received the same date for the op which was then cancelled pending the results of the ultrasound

I am now waiting for another date :roll: :?


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Commuter. You certainly are getting the run around. Best wishes and hope all this gets sorted for you. I too had Q on the heart test but thankfully they went ahead with the treatment. As an aside, back in 1963 when I joined the local constabulary, the doctor at the recruitment set up told me I had a heart murmer. Am still knocking around annoying them and belting out on the organ. With every good wish to you and yours.


----------



## an99uk

commuter said:


> I guess this may offend some but I feel the need to rant for a moment
> 
> Some posts on this thread are bordering on spam. I started to post about my current condition in the hope of meeting like minded people (met some via this and appreciate their posts and support) and gain experience from those who have been through this.
> 
> With the best will in the world at this stage I am not going to get involved in any ongoing clinical trials, studies or development projects. My priority at the moment is to get this horrible disease out of my body so I can concentrate on spending time with my wife, son (age 6) and daughter (age 4)
> 
> Please start your own post to publicise any research you are trying to promote or gain support for. You never know you might find more support that way
> 
> Rant over
> 
> ps apologies if your post was a genuine attempt to help it just doesn't feel right to me


I can appreciate how you feel about me highjacking your post to publicise the UK Prostate study but many people are following this thread who may feel able to get involved in helping to find a cure. I apologise if you felt I was spamming but without publicity the scientist will not get the high numbers of patients required to effect a cure. I know it is not going to benefit you personally but many prostate cancers have a genetic origin so by identifying the faulty gene that will hopefully provide clues as to a cure.

I am a fellow motorhomer who work as a Cancer Research Nurse, I am not a cold caller who just posts randomly on any thread I can.

I have a chap of 32 with a 6 month old baby who has just been diagnosed, fortunately he knew the signs to look for because his father and grandfather were also sufferers. He is currently undecided about what treatment to have. I am not trying to make light of your condition in any way but simply highlighting that you are not alone. We need to learn more about the causes and identify new treatments as soon as possible.

I do hope that when all your treatment has finished and life has returned to normal..ish you will reconsider and feel able to take part.

I can hear the frustration in your post about your current state of health and I wish I could change things for you. However I send you my very best wishes in getting things sorted as soon as possible.


----------



## commuter

an99uk - I appreciate your post and if I can participate I will. A.n.other poster was the one which pushed all the wrong buttons and, unfortunately, everyone took the brunt of my frustrations which had been building up.

You are a member with a "track record" rather than a fly by night who posts and then disappears. Also working as a cancer nurse you obviously have first hand experience and probably have a good idea what I'm going through. So thanks for your comments and I appreciate the work of all those in your profession


----------



## commuter

finally the end is in sight (probably through the back of a hospital gown) 

I have just been told I don't have a heart murmur  

and I have an op date for next monday   

To celebrate I've been to John Lewis and bought a Kindle and cover as there's no way I'm paying to watch tv in hospital


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

With every good wish, Commuter. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## commuter

probably my last post before the op as I plan to spend lots of time with family this weekend and finish fitting the bathroom 

I will be admissions at 7am on Monday, go straight to theatre from there and on the ward by lunchtime. 2-3 days on the ward and then home sporting a lovely new bag for a couple of weeks then a further 4-6 weeks recovery (new boss says take as long as you need. just keep in touch regularly)

Plenty of time to test the new kindle I bought and plenty of time to watch the stuff recorded on sky+ .....and LOTR ....and Indiana Jones ....and the Bourne trilogy and anything else I can get my hands on from Lovefilm .....and of course posting updates on MHF. 

Well thats the first couple of weeks sorted :lol: 

Thanks for all of your positive thoughts keep them coming over the course of Monday. See you on the other side


----------



## aldra

Heartfelt good wishes commuter

Book an eye test with all that reading and film watching you will need one
Get well soon

Aldra


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Will be thinking of you commuter.

Look forward to your next post when the procedure is behind you, and you feel ready to provide us all with an update.


----------



## locovan

Good Luck to you we will be thinking of you.
Looking forward to your updates make it like a daily dairy. Enjoy the hospital food its not as bad as they say. :wink:


----------



## commuter

afternoon campers! 

was admitted at 7am last Monday 24.09 and discharged at 7pm on Tuesday 25.09 so have just completed week one. I'm feeling great but tired. I have my staples out on Thursday and catheter out on Friday. 

my wife has been fantastic looking after me and 2 kids (=3 kids) changing dressings and giving injections

good to be back


----------



## coppo

Glad everything went as well as can be expected, hope your recovery goes well, best of luck.

Paul.


----------



## MrsW

A quick trip then Commuter! I hope all continues to go well for you. Cancer is a tough one to beat but can be beaten with plenty of fortitude and the skill of the medical and nursing staff (not to mention the mrs!!)


----------



## locovan

Well done keep the positive thoughts your doing well my friend xxxxxx


----------



## an99uk

commuter said:


> afternoon campers!
> 
> was admitted at 7am last Monday 24.09 and discharged at 7pm on Tuesday 25.09 so have just completed week one. I'm feeling great but tired. I have my staples out on Thursday and catheter out on Friday.
> 
> my wife has been fantastic looking after me and 2 kids (=3 kids) changing dressings and giving injections
> 
> good to be back


Well done, sending you positive vibes. xx


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Welcome back commuter...............

..........great to hear everything has gone so well.

Nothing quite like a wife pampering us....Make the most of it while it lasts 
:lol:


----------



## commuter

well 12 hours without a catheter and its been manageable. Good to not have the discomfort . I had most of the staples removed yesterday so that was also a relief. Need to rest tomorrow as we are going out tomorrow night. Sleep well.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Glad to hear of your progress Commuter.
Keep your eyes on the prize
All the best to you, your good lady and the kids


----------



## commuter

last of the staples removed today and I'm feeling ok. Not had much sleep in the last couple of nights so I'm hoping that gets better

I have a cold now inclus=ding a bad cough and have to say that combined with a weak pelvic floor it's not the best combination.

Take care


----------



## HurricaneSmith

commuter said:


> .....I have........ a bad cough and have to say that combined with a weak pelvic floor it's not the best combination....


 8O

You've also retained your sense of humour, and that'll help your recovery hugely. Thanks for continuing to post about your progress.

Men aren't great at discussing health issues. Let's hope your thread helps reduce our reticence.


----------



## commuter

HurricaneSmith said:


> men aren't great at discussing health issues. Let's hope your thread helps reduce our reticence.


I'm more than happy to discuss most things either in open forum or via pm


----------



## MrsW

Me too - a female but a nurse. Happy to offer advice when I know what I'm talking about (but not otherwise!)


----------



## locovan

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...l-test-lead-needless-ops-wreck-sex-lives.html

A new test ---As far as I am aware, nobody else in the world has the ability to give an approximation as to whether a cancer is a so-called tiger, an aggressive cancer, or whether it's a pussycat - a lazy cancer which you can live with for many years with no problems,' says Troels Jordansen, the managing director of HealthScreen UK, which has bought the right to market the test in the UK, as ProstateCheck.
'We believe it is going to save lives and save on cost, because the non-aggressive cancers do not need to have a biopsy.'


----------



## commuter

Thanks locovan the article in the mail looks interesting but would not have benefited me as once I got to the biopsy stage abnormal cells were identified indicating treatment was required.

I have spoken to Troels on a number of occasions (he rang me to break the news of my PSA test) and am speaking weekly to John Picken who is MD of Health Screening UK (aka Prostate Health UK). I have volunteered to act as a "control" subject after I have had another PSA test and been given the all clear so can hopefully give something back.

I will be 4 weeks post op next Monday and am suffering some of the side effects but they are less than I expected and are very manageable which means I am not housebound. I am halfway through my expected recovery period and am looking forward to getting back behind the wheel which will take a lot of pressure off my wife. Yesterday I realised I had done too much when the largest of my wounds started to pull apart and was quite tender. Today is a chilling day with nowhere to go part from my daughters dancing class but my wife will drop her off and I can sit on the sofa


----------



## locovan

So pleased you are doing great and you recovery is good --keep it up.
I didnt know where to put that info so i put it here for others to read :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

commuter said:


> ...........Yesterday I realised I had done too much when the largest of my wounds started to pull apart and was quite tender. Today is a chilling day with nowhere to go part from my daughters dancing class but my wife will drop her off and I can sit on the sofa


For one moment when I read that I thought you were going to the dancing class too.  ......then I read on. 

It's great that you have volunteered 'to give something back.' I suspect that many people here are community minded.


----------



## commuter

HurricaneSmith said:


> commuter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Yesterday I realised I had done too much when the largest of my wounds started to pull apart and was quite tender. Today is a chilling day with nowhere to go part from my daughters dancing class but my wife will drop her off and I can sit on the sofa
> 
> 
> 
> For one moment when I read that I thought you were going to the dancing class too.  ......then I read on.
> 
> It's great that you have volunteered 'to give something back.' I suspect that many people here are community minded.
Click to expand...

They don't call me twinkletoes for nothing :lol:

as for giving something back I am constantly telling myself how lucky I am (pending next PSA & histology test results) and am surrounded by stories of friends and family who are suffering atm including some who are not as lucky as me and I'm trying to balance things up a little


----------



## commuter

Got a response from John at Health UK who tells me to slow down and thanks me for the offer to help but all testing has been completed. Need to look back down this thread and see what the other requests for help were.

Stay healthy. Over and out .......for now


----------



## aldra

Great to hear everything is going to plan commuter

Keep it up, but remember you need to rest and allow yourself time to heal and recover

Sandra


----------



## commuter

latest update - I had a psa test 2 weeks post op which was actually 2 weeks too early but I let them go ahead. I got the results today along with a note from the consultant telling me it was too early to expect a good result. However .......my psa has dropped from 3.72 to 0.3!!!

I have to admit I got quite emotional due as it feels like another milestone has come around. I've had blood taken this week for another psa test (4 weeks post op) and have an appointment with my consultant on 8th November so expect to get more good news

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## aldra

:  

Great news

Aldra


----------



## an99uk

commuter said:


> latest update - I had a psa test 2 weeks post op which was actually 2 weeks too early but I let them go ahead. I got the results today along with a note from the consultant telling me it was too early to expect a good result. However .......my psa has dropped from 3.72 to 0.3!!!
> 
> I have to admit I got quite emotional due as it feels like another milestone has come around. I've had blood taken this week for another psa test (4 weeks post op) and have an appointment with my consultant on 8th November so expect to get more good news
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone


Brilliant!


----------



## coppo

Good on ya buddy.

Great news.

Paul.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

That is fantastic news. Absolutely delighted for you.


----------



## locovan

Well done --great news !!! :wink:


----------



## MrsW

Brilliant results! I do hope you recovery continues as well as it has been going over the last few weeks!


----------



## commuter

I'm getting close to posting my last update.

Latest news is that my psa is almost too low to measure (<0.1). The histology report showed that there was no transmission to the surrounding tissues and the lymph nodes showed no sign of cancer

Everything is going in the right direction and pretty soon I'll have nothing to say


----------



## MrsW

Brilliant news! Stay well now!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Great news...............You'll soon be away in the van enjoying yourselves again.

Happy travels commuter.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Commuter. Such good news. Mine was 0.5 at last check. There is light at the end of the tunnel after such a frightening diagnosis. Best wishes to you and yours. The horizon is bright and sunny.


----------



## commuter

next milestone achieved - I'm back at work and, not surprisingly, nothing has changed. It's not been too much of a change as I stuck to my work routine while off for 10 weeks so I've not got out of the habit of getting up early

i'm on a phased return to work with part time hours slowly increasing over 4 weeks until back full time on 2nd Jan

Once again thanks to all for the support and advice


----------



## HurricaneSmith

commuter said:


> ............. so I've not got out of the habit of getting up early........


I've got a wife like that too. 

............and I hope you spend a little time planning future travels in your van. Thank you for your update, Commuter.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Great news Commuter
A great encouragement to other sufferers too
All the best for 2013 and beyond


----------



## aldra

:smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: 

Aldra


----------



## commuter

The saga continues ......

got a letter saying "the results of your last blood test showed a slight abnormality" so more tests required. Had blood taken today but have no idea what it means really other than hormones or testosterone could be too high ......or too low?

Will hopefully find out more on Wednesday. Watch this space! :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

We will be thinking of you on Wednesday commuter, and trust everything continues to be fine.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

Hi Commuter. Have everything crossed for you. Will be thinking of you especially on Wednesday.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Commuter,

Here is hoping to a positive post from you on Wednesday - GOOD LUCK.


----------



## MrsW

Here's hoping that the blood tests put your mind at rest and your health goes on improving.


----------



## aldra

Thinking of you

hope all is well

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Oh how we hate the wait to results --hate with a passion and I get so so depressed. I hope all the news is good and as Mrs W says your mind can be put at rest and you can go on have a good time.
The sun has been out today and it is wonderful to feel it on my face and see another spring. The snowdrops are coming out and daffodils are saying Hi nice to see your still here --Life is so wonderful so stay positive my friend :wink:


----------



## bognormike

we're waiting as well :roll: . You just keep going as normal, try not to worry, and enjoy being alive. You can't change anything, just wait.....

As Mavis says, enjoy the nearly spring - days like today help


----------

